# guidance for job opportunity in USA



## narendranayak (Aug 2, 2014)

Dear sir/ madam.
I am a Medical MBBS doctor from India. I am highly fascinated by Medical coding field. I am under going Training in Medical coding and will be giving CPC-H examinations next in 3-4 months. I would like to work as Medical coder in Internal Medicine, Infectious disease or Endocrinology in USA. Somebody please guide me.
Thank you.
Dr Narendra Nayak.
email id: narendrasathyasai@yahoo.in


----------



## twizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

narendranayak said:


> Dear sir/ madam.
> I am a Medical MBBS doctor from India. I am highly fascinated by Medical coding field. I am under going Training in Medical coding and will be giving CPC-H examinations next in 3-4 months. I would like to work as Medical coder in Internal Medicine, Infectious disease or Endocrinology in USA. Somebody please guide me.
> Thank you.
> Dr Narendra Nayak.
> email id: narendrasathyasai@yahoo.in


Why do you want to work as a coder when you have an MBBS? Seems a bit of a waste of your medical school training. Where did you do your medical course?


----------



## narendranayak (Aug 2, 2014)

*India. I am Facinated by this field and wants to work for few years in USA.*



wassock said:


> Why do you want to work as a coder when you have an MBBS? Seems a bit of a waste of your medical school training. Where did you do your medical course?



I want to work for few years in USA. Thank you. Please suggest me some job guidance.
Thaks.


----------



## twizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

narendranayak said:


> I want to work for few years in USA. Thank you. Please suggest me some job guidance.
> Thaks.



Generally, employers want certified coders, ideally with experience in the coding field(often at least 3 years)
It is not easy to get your foot in the door. See the myriad of posts/threads on this subject.
Good luck anyway.


----------



## narendranayak (Aug 3, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much for your encouragement. I will be giving CPC-H in December 2014. I am sure of clearing it. Since I am a doctor already hopeful of getting through even with less number of experience. Any way in case if you come across any need of coder please remember me.
Thanks a lot.
Dr Narendra Nayak.
email id: narendrasathyasai@yahoo.in


----------

